# How many of you are married? (or serious relationship)



## scottyg_20 (15 Oct 2003)

In the military that is, not civis, and how long did it take you to find that right person. I was reading a forum about relationships and a lot of girls say they would probably end up cheating on their man when he got deployed, thats really sad if you ask me, im hoping its not true,

any comments?


----------



## mattoigta (15 Oct 2003)

now was this on a civvie forum with the question being hypothetical? or was it military spouses?


----------



## combat_medic (15 Oct 2003)

I‘m in a common-law marriage with someone who is also in the military. While it sucks that we‘re often away from each other, it‘s also nice because we both understand what the other is going through. 

Even if your significant other isn‘t in the military, it doesn‘t mean that they‘ll cheat on you. Cheaters will cheat whether you leave for 6 months on operation or stay late for a business meeting one evening. Infidelity isn‘t simply limited to the military, it just makes it a bit easier. If you‘re with someone you trust, and someone that trusts you, it shouldn‘t matter if you have to go away. That doesn‘t mean they have to like it, but it‘s part of the whole package.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Oct 2003)

Been married for 11 years now to an army brat, while we have had our ups and downs having her stand with me through some difficult times make wearing the uniform all the more special.


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (15 Oct 2003)

Been married 10 years to a civie girl I met during my first posting. We were separated for 2 yrs but reconciled and work at it every day since. There was 8 of us from the same 2 troops  who got married all to civie girls in ‘92 . We were all young privates/corparals. There are three of us still married to the original girls. It‘s harder because deploying away with the pre-training and tour can take you away for up to 8-10 months from your family. This is not a healthy thing for any member of the family. I have no answers as how to make it work. I think it‘s so much harder to stay married anywhere these days. We are all so weak and selfish people? Who knows. But there are only civies in my neighbourhood and many (1/4) or so of them are on their second marriage. And yes I‘ve heard it before " You should expect these things in the CF" Yeah, it‘s true. all of it. It comes with the type of life we‘ve chosen. 

Combat Medic hit the nail on the head when he mentionned his bit on the cheaters. Gotta agree with the Ex-Dragoon and say that there‘s ups and downs. 

Excuse me for getting to sappy. I‘ll take my apron off and go sniff my hockey bag.


----------



## fusilier955 (16 Oct 2003)

well compared to these guys i got nothing, but you may want also to know how it effects the younger guys, so here it goes.  im in a long term relationship with an "army brat".  this is our third year being together.  she is used to my absenses due to the fact of being an "army brat".  it does put some strain on things when im not there, an example; i havent been there for a single anniversary due to training.  we just try to work harder in making time for each other, and also work together through things.  im lucky she understands for the most part, and she doesnt object to it, she knows im happy with it, she just misses me when im gone.  she is proud to stand next to the uniform. next semester we plan to move in to an apartment, and she also has given some thought on joining the army, i dont know why all of a sudden, but i think it would be a good thing.  as for the cheating thing, i trust her.  i agree with the proior posts on cheating, and i have had just a taste of ups and downs so far, trust has been a big thing.  i just hope that i am lucky as the guys in the posts above me taking in account if, and when, i do get married, and what woman it may be to. (i have absoultly no desire to do that anytime soon)


----------



## scottyg_20 (16 Oct 2003)

Well that does make me feel a lot better knowing that and all, but still is a concern. But ya combat medic was right, about the once a cheater always a cheater bit.

thanks


----------



## Staff (16 Oct 2003)

Marry‘em fat and ugly. No worries about cheating.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Oct 2003)

Is that what you are Staff? lol


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (16 Oct 2003)

Fat and ugly don‘t work near an Infantry base. 

To all you Pats, Royals and VanDoos you can slam me for that last one but I hope you all saw the funny.

Or was that near a Jimmy Base?


----------



## Staff (17 Oct 2003)

I spent the leat ten years in Valcatraz. I was finally posted to CFB Canada in July. You‘re right about the brigade bases though, Paddy, there were some horrendous looking indivduals who seemed to have no problems finding willing young privates with no taste.


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (18 Oct 2003)

God how I miss those days as a young, broke down on his luck private without enough money on a saturday night, having to suck it up and bring home the dirty.  :blotto:  

Not


----------



## Tyler (20 Oct 2003)

LOL, guys.

They don‘t call it "The Great Canadian ‘Whorehouse‘ " for nothing. And no, I was not one of the guys who would bring shack-rats back. Man, if I only had a dollar for every tale of VD problems being spread around the shacks.....

For some reason, there seems to be quite alot of sexual deviance around Pet. (or any other brigade base). Or maybe it‘s all just stories. Has anyone heard about the empty Tide boxes being placed in the windows by wives with husbands on deployment? Apparently the base commander had to put a stop to it when returning husbands were finding regimental stickers under thier beds. Any truth to this story? I‘ve heard it from alot more than one person. 

As an aside:
I had a tasking with Leadership Coy. in Pet last summer. There was this one female Cpl. (no names, no serials        ) who had given scabies to a number of guys on tasking the previous year. And had apparently gone to a stripclub in Toronto on amatuer night with some friends and stripped in combats.    

We should open a "Shack Stories" thread. Always good for a laugh.

Tyler


----------



## mattoigta (20 Oct 2003)

haha how about the Carl Gustav story?

(a young private named "carl gustav" is asked for at a base by a lady who was impregnated by him)

a variation of that is "Artie Sim"


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (20 Oct 2003)

I‘ve heard of the Tide boxes too. Could be another urban legend however.


----------



## Spr.Earl (21 Oct 2003)

Padraig it‘s the OMO soap powder in the U.K.

When the boy‘s are on Ex. the old girl‘s put the box of soap powder in the kitchen window "OMO" being displayed!

"Old Man‘s Out"


----------



## scottyg_20 (21 Oct 2003)

thats kinda sad what im hearing about the soap boxes, lol, and how did this thread turn into that ? haha funny though


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (23 Oct 2003)

It seems kinda funny I thought. Or I am just too hard bitten, Spr Earl? lol


----------

